# Football Stadium = Mega stockpile



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The other weekend I took and off duty gig working event security for a university with a large football stadium. The work sucks (drunken rowdy footballs fans are not always pleasant to deal with) but the pay is almost worth it. Plus I don't get to do it very often because policy dictates that I cannot work off duty gigs unless every officer junior to me has had the chance to sign up first. Anyway one of the duties I was assigned to (with another officer) was to escort one of the cashiers down into the concrete maze that eventually lead to the next building over and a large built-in safe. On the way back we are supposed to check every door we pass and lock anything that remains unlocked. One of the doors I found opened was for a storage room that was about the size of a basketball court. The room has some kind of tank system and a pressurized door, I am sure it had something to do with preserving the room's contents. Which as it turned out was 100's and 100's of cases of water, energy drinks, powerade and similar beverages. The room was packed full and was labeled as "Liquid Storage 02". Liquid Storage 01 was across the hallway but it was locked. This underground tunnel system feeds to the football stadium, baseball stadium and basketball court so I presume these rooms are storage for all of the concession stands. There were also numerous rooms marked dry storage. The hallways were long enough that there were even electric golf carts down there. 

Now understand I am not a marauder and I am not planning on kicking in my neighbor's doors searching for supplies the day the power goes out. But knowing where this kind of stuff is and how to get to it is not worthless information either.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> .. down into the concrete maze ...r oom has some kind of tank system and a pressurized door, I am sure it had something to do with preserving the room's contents. Which as it turned out was 100's and 100's of cases of water, energy drinks, powerade and similar beverages. The room was packed full and was labeled as "Liquid Storage 02". Liquid Storage 01 was across the hallway ...This underground tunnel system feeds to the football stadium, baseball stadium and basketball court ..hallways were long enough that there were even electric golf carts down there. ...


I don't know...dark underground concrete tunnel maze ...sounds like a good way to be zombized...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I don't know...dark underground concrete tunnel maze ...sounds like a good way to be zombized...


I'll bring a crossbow and a samurai sword.


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have not thought about places that stock pile food, then you are a bit behind. Fast food joints have months of food on hand also in the freezer. Schools, churches, day cares, colleges, and even vet clinics have lots of water on hand. Here where I live I have one of the largest under ground storage facilities in the US. More food, water, and ammo the a small group could use in 10 yeArs.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

hitman3872 said:


> If you have not thought about places that stock pile food, then you are a bit behind. Fast food joints have months of food on hand also in the freezer. Schools, churches, day cares, colleges, and even vet clinics have lots of water on hand. Here where I live I have one of the largest under ground storage facilities in the US. More food, water, and ammo the a small group could use in 10 yeArs.


I am definitely way behind. In fact I am still convinced that the DHS and FEMA will show up with food trucks offering a reasonable selection of cold/warm beverages and meal entrees. But you guys are starting to win me over and I am considering buying one extra can of soup a week. Maybe.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep a notebook with places what have thins that would be "usefull" ifin push come ta shove. Yall found a gold mine!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

In 2009 I drove a semi. Every week I had at least 1 load of 42,000 pounds on Budweiser that I would pick-up at the brewery and then delivery to the warehouses that were located all over the country. The warehouses were nondescript buildings in industrial areas. No windows and all the walls were concrete precast (very rugged buildings designed to not be broken into).

The buildings were always surrounded by 10 foot cyclone fence with razor wire and a guard shack at the street entrance.

When you went into these buildings it felt like going into a cave because of the heavy insulation for the chillers. (the buildings were big refrigerators). There is enough beer in even the small warehouses to keep a city of 100,000 drunk for a few months.

If you wanted to be the kingpin of a WROL this would be your place.

BTW there was always a few boxes of pretzels in there somewhere.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

My biggest issue with places like these (plenty of supplies, easy to secure, solidly built) is that they would likely be the target for the largest groups of bad guys, or the government (if there is a difference). I would rather avoid that kind of trouble as much as necessary. 

Probably shouldn't mention this but most farms have more food than that (though probably not as fun to the average person). They would also be targeted but the fact that there are so many makes individual ones, especially off the beaten track, a bit less of a target. It is also easier to hide and cache supplies from an overwhelming force on a farm

We just picked up a pile of grain the other day that was about 400 000lbs, it ain't hot dogs I know but then cows are a similar situation.

It is really interesting to see the other world behind some of these places though and think of the possibilities in a true worst case shtf :hmmm:


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Tweto said:


> In 2009 I drove a semi. Every week I had at least 1 load of 42,000 pounds on Budweiser that I would pick-up at the brewery and then delivery to the warehouses that were located all over the country. The warehouses were nondescript buildings in industrial areas. No windows and all the walls were concrete precast (very rugged buildings designed to not be broken into).
> 
> The buildings were always surrounded by 10 foot cyclone fence with razor wire and a guard shack at the street entrance.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what happens in the British television Survivors. Interesting lessons to be learned here.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm going straight into the projects I have seem them with overloaded shopping carts in the market every week! Must be storage there.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> This underground tunnel system feeds to the football stadium, baseball stadium and basketball court so I presume these rooms are storage for all of the concession stands. There were also numerous rooms marked dry storage. The hallways were long enough that there were even electric golf carts down there.


Sounds like a possible fall out shelter location and with long hallways, a relatively small group could probably hold the hallway (and supply room) complex from a much larger force... especially since it sounds like they'd have to funnel down the hallway.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

My high school was built in 1959, and there is a fallout shelter, accessible from every hallway, that runs under the whole building. I only personally know of the access from the weight room, but my husband can tell you of a few others..I was last there in 1979, and I know there was food and water down there then.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Jack Daniels warehouses, just saying.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> Sounds like a possible fall out shelter location and with long hallways, a relatively small group could probably hold the hallway (and supply room) complex from a much larger force... especially since it sounds like they'd have to funnel down the hallway.


negative.

Overpressure is NOT your friend.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I am definitely way behind. In fact I am still convinced that the DHS and FEMA will show up with food trucks offering a reasonable selection of cold/warm beverages and meal entrees. But you guys are starting to win me over and I am considering buying one extra can of soup a week. Maybe.


I believe Walmart has good prices on soup cans, you might swing by in your patrol car and put one in your custody... If your Walmart is like ours it has a Dunkin Doughnuts and you can get you cop fix too... :2thumb:


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

We make lists of places that are scavenge-safe. We already know that the retirement/nursing home is a last resort and the animal shelter is one for water, and we have the warehouses close by. And the chicken farms, for eggs and hens and feed for the birds.


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

Any office building that has soda and vending machines should be on your list also, not that you want a lot of sodas but they are good for quick energy and most have water or juice. Also churches normally have a small kitchen with staples. Not that I want to steal from God but in a SHTF scenario he will understand.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> We make lists of places that are scavenge-safe. We already know that the retirement/nursing home is a last resort and the animal shelter is one for water, and we have the warehouses close by. And the chicken farms, for eggs and hens and feed for the birds.


In my state nursing homes are required to have a month of food per resident.... good to know if there is a quick die off, but you are scum if you look to kick in that door while the residents are alive!!!

Similarly many Churches are distribution points for food banks or run their own pantry... again I would be hard pressed to take food from the poor (which would be everyone) although I do worry this will be a target for those of low morals.

Restaurants, have some stores, as well as restaurant supply stores have bulk food some might not think about.

Conference centers and hotels, those that serve food, usually have food stores.

Boarding schools.

Airports and ports

And now we know sport stadiums...I would have never thought it.

And of course food distribution centers if you can find them.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Probably shouldn't mention this but most farms have more food than that (though probably not as fun to the average person). They would also be targeted but the fact that there are so many makes individual ones, especially off the beaten track, a bit less of a target. It is also easier to hide and cache supplies from an overwhelming force on a farm


In our travels through Southeastern Oregon and Northern Nevada and looking at the Atlas & Gazetteer maps of Oregon and Nevada's really out of the way areas I see that there are many farms and ranches in these areas that only have rough dirt roads to them and many have airstrips. It's just common sense that these farms and ranches have large food storage ability especially in the simple fact many are not accessible in the winter.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Viking said:


> In our travels through Southeastern Oregon and Northern Nevada and looking at the Atlas & Gazetteer maps of Oregon and Nevada's really out of the way areas I see that there are many farms and ranches in these areas that only have rough dirt roads to them and many have airstrips. It's just common sense that these farms and ranches have large food storage ability especially in the simple fact many are not accessible in the winter.


I suppose that is true...but these are also the most likely place to find (armed) survivors, who need and will kill to defend that food.

I don't mind taking food from a Walmart or distribution center, this food belongs to a corporation, not a person, who (as a legal fiction) can't exist without rule of law. If the SHTF turns out to be a fart, and the rule of law is restored, I will work to make recompense, and the companies insurance will insure they are made whole. This goes for sports stadiums, etc.

I also don't mind taking food from a institution that houses borders if the borders are dead (e.g. flu), but I won't take food from the poor or sick, in fact I really won't take food from anyone who is in possession of it.


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

The things about farms are most farmers have spent along time learning to defend their farms and most are real good about it. Plus most farmers are part of us good guys and will help with the rebuilding of civilization. So I would help defend them instead of trying to take their supplies.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't "take anybodies supplies". As fer abandoned supplies, those I'd be utilizin. As fer farmers, I thin a barter system er a work system could be done what would benefit both parties. Farmers gonna need hep gettin stuff done ifin there be no power er a shortage a fuel.

I won't take supplies from somebody what tryin ta survive just like anybody else. But I won't let supplies go ta waste niether. Ifin thins get that bad an I find a warehouse what obviously ain't bein used, I'll put them goods ta use. Ifin be more en we can use, I'll give some out ta others what I know could use em. Otherwise somebody just gonna grab the stuff an wanna profit from it. I know where many a the fuel storage depots be. Ifin it were a long term oops, I'd make use a that fuel cause sooner er later it's either gonna be all gone from other folks takin it er turn bad aftera extended period a time.

An lets don't get inta another long drawn out debate about it bein stealin er what not. We done been through that enough before.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

hitman3872 said:


> If you have not thought about places that stock pile food, then you are a bit behind. Fast food joints have months of food on hand also in the freezer.....


*Most* fast food places have only enough food to stay open an extra day or so if a delivery is missed. Perhaps there's a larger margin for error in colder climates. I delivered pizza in college, and we got 2 deliveries a week. And I can recall shuffling ingredients from store to store when a high volume store failed to order enough food.

Having said all that, a normal pizza joint could probably feed 20 or more people until the food spoiled. And even then, they used #10 cans for stuff like olives and jalapenos so that would still be good.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Padre said:


> I suppose that is true...but these are also the most likely place to find (armed) survivors, who need and will kill to defend that food.


Oh yeah, these people are nothing to mess with. I just mentioned that they more than likely had a great deal of long term storage of food because of the horrible weather they have to deal with. I certainly would rather be their friends and stand back to back with them against any bad guys than come against them. I doubt that the outcome would be favorable to me.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Dakine said:


> negative.
> 
> Overpressure is NOT your friend.


Dakine... I was thinking fallout, not for the initial blast. Somewhere to shelter, underground, for the extended time while waiting for the radiation to drop to safe(r) levels.


----------

